# DIY Stand question....



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

if i was to remove one of the supporting corner braces from this design, which one should it be and why?

[URL=http://s66.photobucket.com/user/Masamune200/media/148629DIY_Stand_Template_zpsd94e9127.jpg.html]


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2 front and back purple ones. They are redundant.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

When I built this stand a little while back, I read that the inner green ones where just there to help the purple ones from falling inwards when assembling. That's why it's shown to be slightly shorter in the pic but I cut mine the same height as the rest.

Also if you ever decide to put doors on, you may need the front ones there so that you can attach the hinges.

Question, why don't you want all 12 pieces of wood at the corners?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I would like to suggest that you don't remove any.
It's easy to think of a fish tank as a vertical load only. That it just pushes straight down.

However your inside green pieces are tying your outside frame together to the base. As a structure, your purple pieces are only sitting on your orange and blue base frame, so your connection between the orange/blue and purple is very weak if you remove the green braces. Same happens at the top.
That being said, the green braces don't have to be 2x4's as they are not required to carry the load, they are required to prevent torque, twisting and shearing at the joints. You could use a good 3/4" plywood and screws with PL as your green members, but don't remove them.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I would ask that question on RocketEngineers thread on Reef Central (who made that design or at least made it popular). I doubt the purples are redundant at all and wouldn't risk taking the purples out. You can however take the Greens out as they are the screw strips for attaching the purples. If you take the Greens out you need to do "pocket screws". 
Here's Rocket Engineers thread. Ask there. 
Here's the thread:
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1169964


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The 4 front and back purples are redundant because the top has the joint on the side purple, so all four pieces on the top are sitting on the upright. The inner green piece is what ties it together. While pocket hole screws are great and facilitate assembly, I would still have the green piece in some form. It could be turned the other way and, doesn't need to be 1 1/2" thick. 
Having twelve pieces of wood in the corners is unnecessary and serious overkill. As well, when you add more extraneous pieces you make it heavier and more difficult to make a precise unit, where each plane is parallel to it's opposite and all corners are square.
The one thing that is lacking, for me, is some brace to prevent racking.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

*Braces*

Why remove any?


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

This is a simple stand. Outside corner post tie in the structure and all that is missing is top and bottom center brace.


----------

